# دورة في انظمة التحكم الاشرافي وتحصيل المعطيات scada



## الياس عبد النور (15 أغسطس 2008)

هذه المحاضرة باللغة العربية لكل المهتمين ارجو زيارة الرابط التالي 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t97591.html


----------



## م أحلام (15 أغسطس 2008)

أنا مشتركه جديده .. 

وبديت بهالموضوع.. 

بس بياخذ وقت لين أقراه.. 

بس مبين عليه ممتاااز 

مشكووور


----------



## الياس عبد النور (16 أغسطس 2008)

اهلا وسهلا فيكي وعلى الرحب وارجو من الله ان يفيدك الموضوع وان يكون عند حسن ظن الزملاء وكل الدارسين والباحثين


----------



## محمودصفا (17 أغسطس 2008)

مشكورررررررررررررر


----------



## المحمد (17 أغسطس 2008)

موضوع جداً مفيد يستحق الشكر :75: ..


----------



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (17 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا و جعله في ميزان حسناتك.... موضوع قيم جدا:20::20::20:

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


----------



## المهندس يوسف حافظ (19 أغسطس 2008)

اخي الموضوع جيد والمادة مفيدة وياليت تزودنا بما عندك لاني مهتم جدا بهذا المجال


----------



## الياس عبد النور (21 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا لكم على مروركم وكل جديد سيتم تحميله انيا باذن الله وارجو ان لا تبخلو علينا بمعلوماتكم


----------



## محمودصفا (22 أغسطس 2008)

مشكوررررررررررررررر


----------



## الياس عبد النور (25 أغسطس 2008)

ارجو ان ينفعنا واياكم


----------



## الياس عبد النور (29 أغسطس 2008)

مشكوريننننن


----------



## أسامة أسعد (31 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم:
هل يتوفر برنامج Scada بشكل مجاني


----------



## الياس عبد النور (16 ديسمبر 2008)

للاسف لا يتوفر


----------



## herohh2 (20 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم 
يوجد على هذا الرابط شرح عن الscada وكيفية تنزيل برنامج مجانا 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P-E8NlUNiX4


----------



## alamusa (25 أبريل 2009)

:18:مشكور بس الشرح غير وافي هذا الكتاب المفيد وهو من أندر الكتب عن الاسكادا يتحدث عن البروتوكولات المستخدمة في انظمة الاسكادا


----------



## الياس عبد النور (27 أبريل 2009)

ما عساي ان اعمل هذا ما وجدت ؟؟؟؟


----------



## الياس عبد النور (29 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله بكم للرفع والافادة


----------



## maher sokara (9 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكورررررررررررررر


----------



## عماد بركه (21 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيكم ولكم ولنا وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## احمد اسوان (30 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------

